# Oil temp



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

How warm does the oil need to get before it's safe to stomp on it?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> How warm does the oil need to get before it's safe to stomp on it?


Can you actually read what the oil temp is?:dunno:

I go by my engine water temp. It takes me about 8 minutes at 40mph to get to the Interstate, after that I stomp it all I want.:thumbup:

I think the water temp reaches the 170-180 Deg F range by then.

I live is South Florida which I'm sure makes a huge difference as well.:bigpimp:


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Carly for BMW will read oil and water temps. In normal driving in the 335d (no temp guage), it reports both oil and water to be in the 170s to low 180s most of the time in the winter. Usually, they are within 1 degree of each other. I don't stomp it until I think its close to normal operating temp.


----------



## MotoWPK (Oct 5, 2012)

Flyingman said:


> Can you actually read what the oil temp is?:dunno:


The OP has a '14 328d so that the temp gauge is oil, not water.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> Can you actually read what the oil temp is?:dunno:
> 
> I go by my engine water temp. It takes me about 8 minutes at 40mph to get to the Interstate, after that I stomp it all I want.:thumbup:
> 
> ...


FM,
We 335d brethren have no temp gage on cluster (oil or water).

I don't have a setup to read data into phone yet. I did learn how to access locked menus through instrument cluster. Many utube videos show how to do this. You will need last 5 digits of your VIN and sum them together for the unlock code. I read menu 7.0 to get engine coolant temp and like to see it around 75°C or warmer before stomping. The normal warmed up and stable coolant temp I see is 85-86°C. I sure would like to learn the proper menu number to look at oil temp. I've been dragging my feet on getting the phone setup. I want to use a Samsung/android style as I hear it all works out better using Torque.


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

MotoWPK said:


> The OP has a '14 328d so that the temp gauge is oil, not water.


Yeah so I know the engine controls keep the temp at a certain point, I think it runs a bit cooler if you are running in Sport Mode.

I want to take good care of my engine, so just need to know when it's ok to pour on the coal (or diesel, to be more accurate).


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> Yeah so I know the engine controls keep the temp at a certain point, I think it runs a bit cooler if you are running in Sport Mode.
> 
> I want to take good care of my engine, so just need to know when it's ok to pour on the coal (or diesel, to be more accurate).


OK,

So they gave you an oil temp gage on the lower right side, in Degs F, correct?

Our modern cars do everything they can to bring the combustion chamber up to operating temps to help reduce emissions, so thermostats will stay closed while the cooling water and oil recirc and quickly get up to normal operating temp, then they allow these fluids to flow out to where they are cooled and maintain this temp within a normal band. Basic stuff.

My older 2010 doesn't have any temp gage. I used to watch temps closely with my Garmin Eco Route HD, but then realized it really was just superfluous information, unless you are actually trying to figure something out about your vehicle.

I say 5 minutes is more than enough time for the oil and water to reach adequate temp to stomp it. This is a fully researched and engineered conclusion!:rofl:

In the dead of winter you might want to give it 10 minutes!:thumbup:

If in doubt it will be when the oil gage is about straight up and down.:bigpimp:

To be honest I doubt you would harm these engines by stomping within the first minute or two after starting, but I'm sort of old school. The oil technologies of today really change a lot of what us older folks were schooled in. Tribology advances today keep the molecules adhering to the metal wearing surfaces under almost any condition so your engine is always protected.

Enjoy the ride and don't fret the details.


----------

